# HAMRADIO KNOWLEDGE > APRS 144.390MHz >  ขอแนะนำตัวแล้วกัน iGate เชียงราย เหนือสุดแดนสยาม

## E28KA.

สถานี iGate เหนือสุดแดนสยาม ครับ E28KA และเพื่อนสมาชิกในเชียงราย

----------

